# Hey, I'm Mark



## HempKnight

Hi everyone. My name is Mark. I live in San Diego, CA. I just started to get into this hobby. I have tons of tarantulas so breeding mantids isn’t that crazy for me. I work at an exotic reptile and fish store. I just got a Chinese Mantis Ooth and my store is getting Orchids in next week so I would like to start breeding those as well. I’ll try not to ask any questions that have been answered in the forums before but I am trying to get as much information as possible and I might miss some stuff. Late!

Mark


----------



## Rick

Welcome! :wink:


----------



## Ian

Hey Mark,

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome  now we have three Marks on the forum including me


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome, Mark!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome, boy there sure is a lot of Caloraforians on the site. Me father was from California!


----------



## Butterfly

> Welcome, boy there sure is a lot of Caloraforians on the site. Me father was from California!


lol maybe were all just finally noticing all the pretty mantids out there as theyre spreading throughout Cali.


----------



## jmac27

Welcome to the forum, Mark.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

A hearty welcome to you Mark


----------



## Asa

A hearty welcome that's even heartier than the previous poster's hearty welcome.

erm *cough*

Hi...


----------



## Butterfly

lol @ Asa, your an odd one huh?! :lol:


----------



## Asa

> lol @ Asa, your an odd one huh?! :lol:


Just a little, hope it doesn't show. Mark, whatever you do, don't listen to whatever they might say about me. Especially Way.of.the.Mantis.


----------



## HempKnight

I've been on the forums for weeks now haha. I have seen how you live on the forums Asa.


----------



## Asa

Don't listen to HempKnight either. :lol:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> don't listen to whatever they might say about me. Especially Way.of.the.Mantis.


:shock:  

hmm... :? :wink:


----------



## Asa

> don't listen to whatever they might say about me. Especially Way.of.the.Mantis.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> hmm... :? :wink:
Click to expand...

Don't get any ideas!


----------

